# Midwest & Plains Get Ready Its Coming !!!!!!!!



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

While the East Coast looks to have fine weather for the busy Wednesday travel, the central part of the nation will be much more unsettled. According to the Western Regional News, a parade of storms continues to bring heavy rain into the Pacific Northwest. Eventually, the energy with these systems will shift into the central part of the country. Colder air will begin to plunge southward through the Plains on Tuesday. While there is still a good deal of uncertainty in the forecast, there is the potential for a significant snowfall from the central Rockies through the central Plains and Upper Midwest.

The snow, combined with gusty winds and low clouds would make for difficult travel in some important regional hubs like Denver and Kansas City. Additionally, rain is in the forecast for cities like Detroit, Chicago and St. Louis, while Louisville, Memphis and Houston will have the risk for thunderstorms.

Dry weather will be the rule across the West toward the middle of the week, but that's not to say there aren't any weather concerns. High pressure will build into the Rockies, creating the setup for another Santa Ana wind event across Southern California. According to Western Expert Meteorologist Ken Clark, the upcoming Santa Ana winds will not be as severe as the wind event that spread the devastating fires in October. With so much dry brush across the region, even a moderate Santa Ana event will bring a very high fire danger good luck to all


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

I hoping that we will get more than just rain. So far this weather has all the forcasters in a knot because the patterns keep changing so rapidly. Either we will have rain or a boatload of snow. The only thing we can do is wait and see at this point.


----------



## cod8825 (Feb 8, 2007)

Here in Kansas City we are doing our snow dance to get snow at Thanksgiving. I hope that everybody gets the exact amount of snow that they want which for me is anything above two inches

Yea we have been hauling tail this weekend to get fifteen trucks ready from fall cleanups to snow removal and salt service. Luckily I just do sidewalks so all I need is 
SNOWBLOWER --- Check
ATV with 5' plow --- Check
Spreader --- Check
Ice Picks --- Check
Shovels --- Check
Lots of soup, crackers, and junk food --- OH YEAH Check

Bring it on for everyone


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

I'll believe it when I see it..


----------



## iowaplowboy (Nov 5, 2007)

*Ready ...*

I'm close to ready ... just need to hang a couple of wires on the new back-up lighting. Seen half a dozen others with the plows on today.

Better to be ready too early than caught off guard. Now one more trip to the store for new boots ...


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

I am just setting my alarm clock to "snow"


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

I think they are calling for all rain here as of 6 pm news. But things could change. But I still have leaf work to do. Still hanging on to trees here.Probably be out for another two weeks.


----------



## mklawnman (Jan 29, 2001)

Saying about 1" where I live Milwaukee south to Chicago up to 3" by 4am Thurs. They still say they are unsure so who knows could get 3" or none. Just seems a bit too warm to actually stick on pavement, ground isnt even frozen yet. 
Still have a few more cleanups to do, give me another week at most then it can snow all it wants too payup
Matt


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I am no where near ready so we probably are going to get plenty of snow. 
Still need to do:
Dual batteries
Lightbar
Weld braces on frame
Ballast
Get plow lights working
Fix messed up transmission
Get broken atv fixed and mount plow
Find Shovels
anything else?


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

For once, we are completely ready. Salt pallets were delivered tonight, everything is cleaned and operational, and i'm kinda getting excited!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

POPO4995;434861 said:


> For once, we are completely ready. Salt pallets were delivered tonight, everything is cleaned and operational, and i'm kinda getting excited!


I wish I could say that. I still have to order stuff and my truck is still muddy from sunday.


----------



## The mayor (Oct 31, 2005)

Ahhh, my new plow is coming in on friday. can we wait for the snow till then. Looks like I will be using backup truck.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

The mayor;434881 said:


> Ahhh, my new plow is coming in on friday. can we wait for the snow till then. Looks like I will be using backup truck.


naa, must have snow now,lol. :bluebounc


----------



## mklawnman (Jan 29, 2001)

Mark13
Hope you got somethin to plow with, sticking here in Richfield on the roadways have about an inch on the pavement maybe 2 on the grass. Get r done before the Packer game is my goal which we will easily do and maybe a nap before the game. GO PACK GO!:redbounce
Matt


----------



## ta3834bbl (Dec 4, 2004)

Well, I hope you get a bunch of snow. Probably will, since my truck is ready for the snow, but I'm leaving for Memphis, Tn at about 6:00 AM Thursday to be at my Grandmothers for supper! Be safe, as down in the deep south suburbs we already have trees taking down power lines in the neighborhood. Todd


----------



## mklawnman (Jan 29, 2001)

Well was a bit icey this morning, slush turned to ice early on so was mostly salting and no plowing today. Melting now durning the day time here, nap before dinner tonight thats for sure. 
Now gotta work on the truck again, stupid injector module needs replacing. :angry:
Matt


----------

